# Kamikaze - Artificial Clear Coat



## Jbjergh (Nov 18, 2014)

I have a Honda Civic black with a soft butter paint. 
Hate that Honda Paint. 

I will give Kamikaze - Artificial Clear Coat a try. 
But what to do next. 
Kamikaze ia known to be "non solvent and VOC free". But to be honest, I do not care . I just want the best product. 

But should I use Gtechniq (C1/EXO), Greyon or Kamikaze - Miyabi Coat?

I really dont care about solvents.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

when I asked it needs to be some form of solvent free coating otherwise it will interfere with the artificial clear coat. It also needs to be a coating to protect it and stop it washing away


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I've used this on a Jaguar Ftype with soft clearcoat at the client's request - utter rubbish, I wouldn't waste your money.

To think I was asked to remove the previously applied C1+Exo for this is even more galling:wall:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Can you give any more detail?


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Yellow Dave said:


> Can you give any more detail?


What would you like to know?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Why was it utter rubbish and a waste of money, did it not fill, not last very long or both? Do it do anything very well. What was it like to apply and what did you apply over the top


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Yellow Dave said:


> Why was it utter rubbish and a waste of money, did it not fill, not last very long or both? Do it do anything very well. What was it like to apply and what did you apply over the top


Yes, tell us please.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Yellow Dave said:


> Why was it utter rubbish and a waste of money, did it not fill, not last very long or both? Do it do anything very well. What was it like to apply and what did you apply over the top


Ok, so I applied using the specific KK pad on a DA exactly as per their instructions...

-The bottle requires frequent shaking to ensure the milky looking product hasn't split, not a big deal maybe but became annoying after a while.

-The product dusted on application on the first panel, which seemed a little odd given the type of product it is.

-Loading the pad up with product helped alleviate the dusting, apart from the rear bumper and side skirts:speechles

-Product residue reminded me of Megs #7 in terms of what the panel looked like after application, before removal, it also buffed off like #7

-Did it fill?...errrr no! I put some tape across the driver's door diagonally and applied to one side, removed the tape and asked the client who is a keen enthusiast to inspect the driver's side of the car (not just the door) to see if he could see where I'd applied the product - he couldn't!

-Panel after application felt 'smooth' compared to a naked panel - but not slick like a Gtechniq finish or indeed Zaino Z2.

I've not heard from him regarding durability or things like water behaviour but it can't be great otherwise he'd have emailed as he did after some Gtechniq action on the first car in his collection that I detailed:detailer:

Just my 2p worth from using the product at the client's request:thumb:


----------



## ICBM (Feb 7, 2015)

Summit Detailing said:


> Ok, so I applied using the specific KK pad on a DA exactly as per their instructions...
> 
> -The bottle requires frequent shaking to ensure the milky looking product hasn't split, not a big deal maybe but became annoying after a while.
> 
> ...


Mine went on Ebay after 1 use. I love the Kamikaze, but ACC was utter rubbish. Used as per instruction and with the correct applicator.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Summit Detailing: Have you used others Kamikaze products?


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

sm81 said:


> Summit Detailing: Have you used others Kamikaze products?


No I haven't, and certainly wouldn't consider any others in the future:thumb:


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Close shave as I almost bought artificial clear coat. 

Maybe one of the stockists would like to step up and demonstrate its abilities. Maybe CYC or even better Esoteric Detailing in the US?!

Richard


----------

